# The Official Coral Reef Shop Contest!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, I had announced in another section that CRS was onboard as a sponor of the forums and I would like to be the first to say a big THANK YOU!! Without sponsors like CRS and the other LFS that support our forums it would be a very different place to hang out and talk about fish.

The guys down at CRS have come up with a unique idea for a contest that is strictly open to reefers and others who would like to get into reefing.

It will be a *Best In Show* contest where you (yes you!) will take a pic (one pic) of your best coral in your tank and submit it for judgement by the guys down at CRS. One pic per person will be entered...but...if you head down to CRS and pick up a coral from them they will give you a proof of purchase that will allow you a second (yes second!) entry. Once the contest is over a "top 10" will be picked where only one of your photo's will have the chance of being in the top 10. Then Mark, Shawn, and Tristan will pick the winner.

The picture must be of a coral in your tank and you must not steal, plunder, use, or take pictures of other peoples tanks (penalty for breaking this rule is strict!)

Please don't post any pics until the contest has begun and also please respect the thread and the posters. No harassing, dumb comments, or putting people down. Everyone has a different idea for their tank and it's their dream so don't mess around with it.

Oh....I know you're waiting to know what you might win right?
Should I post it?
Hmmmm.......


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet! I've been looking for reasons to brush up on my photography


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Time to break out the dslr!


----------



## Fishfool (Mar 17, 2013)

Time to start schmoozing Mark, Shawn and Tristan.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Fishfool said:


> Time to start schmoozing Mark, Shawn and Tristan.


Sounds great!! I'll make sure your pic isn't in the top 10


----------



## Fishfool (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok.....and a donut for altcharacter.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I gave up donuts a few weeks ago since I'm trying to lose weight  
On the good side of it, I've been losing weight!


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Darn........I can never take good pics. 

>jason


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

jkoot said:


> Darn........I can never take good pics.
> 
> >jason


Then you must do what I do...

Take lots! One is bound to look good!


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

When does the contest start?


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

J_T said:


> Then you must do what I do...
> 
> Take lots! One is bound to look good!


Here's to hoping!!

>jason


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

Awww I wish my tank had corals in it for me to participate...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bar0n said:


> Awww I wish my tank had corals in it for me to participate...


You're not to far from CRS. Head out there and pick up a nice piece.


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

my tank isn't cycled yet :/


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well you still have 3 weeks to put something into the tank so take it easy and by the end of the month you could go pick something up for CRS and take a shot of it!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Do we PM you the pics or do we post them in the thread?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As the rules say, you will be building your own thread in the root directory of this category like I did. You will put your pic there


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just over one week left and we're not seeing as many pics as I would think!
A reminder, we're looking for good pics of nice coral. Some very nice pics have come in from Iphones and camera phones so if you're reluctant to enter don't be!!

Get out whatever crappy camera and take a shot of your coral!

Let's go!!! CRS has generously donated a awesome prize and nobody has really entered?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a week left and we need more entries!!!!

Lets go people!


----------

